# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο των λιμανιών της Ικαρίας [Historic photos of Ikaria's ports]

## Baggeliq

1190141632agkirikos3.jpg

Περισσότερες Φωτογραφίες για τα Λιμάνια  της Ικαρία :http://www.nikaria.gr/album65-37.html



Πηγη : http://www.nikaria.gr

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of 1958

Aghios Khrykos.jpg

Febr 9, 2009: I doubt the date of 1958 now. This "batch" of pictures was sold to me as being "in the late 1930s"

----------


## sylver23

> Postcard of 1958


η πλεον ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ.δεν υπαρχουν πολλες φωτο απο εκεινες τις εποχες.εκει που ειναι η αμμουδια τωρα ειναι μπαζωμενο και εχει γινει δρομος και παρκιν.κατω απο τα δεντρα τωρα ειναι ολο μαγαζια.και στον μωλο που φαινετε στο τερμα ας πουμε της φωτο δενουν τα καικια που πανε φουρνους και αλλα εκδρομικα.επισης παλια εδεναν και του μινιωτη τα πλοια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> η πλεον ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ.δεν υπαρχουν πολλες φωτο απο εκεινες τις εποχες.εκει που ειναι η αμμουδια τωρα ειναι μπαζωμενο και εχει γινει δρομος και παρκιν.κατω απο τα δεντρα τωρα ειναι ολο μαγαζια.και στον μωλο που φαινετε στο τερμα ας πουμε της φωτο δενουν τα καικια που πανε φουρνους και αλλα εκδρομικα.επισης παλια εδεναν και του μινιωτη τα πλοια.


Silver23  

Eyxaristws na pros0esw  panw apo 100 fwtografies kai card postale diaforwn Ellhnikwn limaniwn kai paraliwn, an to 0elete kai an to epitrepei o Arhs (ellinis). Eixa thn entypwsh oti auto to 0ema htan mono gia karavia se limania

Nikos

----------


## sea_serenade

Να προσθέσεις ότι θέλεις Νίκο, το υλικό σου είναι ομολογουμένως σπανιότατο...!!!

----------


## sylver23

νικολα το θεμα αυτο ειναι και για καραβια σε λιμανια αλλα φυσικα ειναι και για παλιες φωτο λιμανιων ασχετα αμα εχουν μεσα καραβι.το υλικο που ανεβαζεις ειναι ανεκτιμητης αξιας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a 1961 photograph of _Aghios Kirikos._ 

It is taken from the _Tourist Guide for Greece (Touristikos Odigos gia tin Ellada)_, Volume 2, published in by the Organismos Touristikon Ekdoseon, Athens, Greece, 1962. 

This wonderful two-volume edition was the first true Tourist Guide in Greek. Before 1961, the only widely available Tourist Guides were the German _Baedeker_ and the French _Guide bleu_, both exceptional for foreign tourists who delved into the Greek history and archaeology but very poor in information about travel, hotels, restaurants, etc. G. Varelas, the publisher and editor of _this Greek Guide_, started publishing it in a unique (for that time and for Greece) method. Every week, one could go to the kiosks (_periptera_) and buy a 16-page section of the guide... After about a year of collecting, these were returned to the publisher at Kolokotroni 11 and a wonderful red volume was received... They were bound in hard form with a wonderful plastic cover and the distinct black and white doves designed by N. Vakirtzis. I recall our excitement as we were receiving the new additions every week... The Guide had also something quite unique at that time. Very detailed maps of the islands or various hard-to-visit places (such as Eurytania, mountainous Naupaktia or mountainous Kastoria). Frankly, we learned more history and geography from this Guide than from the required Gymnasium and Lyceum books! And one last unique characteristic of the Guide was that it was written by more than 300 contributors (including the present writer). It was a true work of love...

In that Guide, Aghios Kirikos was listed at 1000 inhabitants...

Aghios Kirikos 1961.jpg

Aghios Kirikos in 1960 or 1961
Aghios Kirikos.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Ας δουμε καποιες φωτο ακομα απο την Ικαρια του Κυριου Κ.Σταμουλου και καποιες ακομα με ανατυπωση απο το photo studio
(πηγη nikaria.gr)

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ

Αποψη απο την παραλια που πλεον ειναι μπαζωμενη και εχει γινει δρομος το 1956

ag 1.jpg

Πανοραμικη φωτο.διακρινεται ο ντοκος που δενει το πλοιο τωρα (λιγο πιο αριστερα βεβαια στο τελος του)

ag 3.jpg

Μια φωτο του Αγιου Κηρυκου το 1913-1914 τοτε που δεν υπηρχε  ουδεμια λιμενικη εγκατασταση παρα ενας υποτιθεμενος μωλος

ag 4.jpg

Ακομα μια φωτο του 1956 απο την παραλια που υπηρχε τοτε

ag 5.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Τρεις ακομα φωτο με ιδια copyright

*φωτο 1*
1913 - Ο υποτιθεμενος μωλος που ανεφερα πιο πανω που σημερα εχει μπαζωθει και δενουν τα εκδρομικα,τα καικια για φουρνους και πατμο καθως και μικρα καραβια (μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια τα πλοια του Μινιωτη).
Βρισκεται στα δεξια του λιμανιου
Στην φωτο διακρινεται και ενα πλοιο..οι γνωστες ας δοκιμασουν

ag 6 karav.jpg

*φωτο 2* 
1913-Ενα ακομα αγνωστο καραβι εξω απο το χωριο Θερμα Ικαριας με ροτα για Σαμο
(τα Θερμα ειναι ενα μικρο χωριουδακι που ειναι γνωστο για τα ιαματικα του λουτρα λιγο εξω απο τον Αγιο Κηρυκο με κατευθυνση ανατολικα προς Σαμο)

agn therma.jpg

*φωτο 3*
Τελος απο αγιο κηρυκο το φιλιππος αποβιβαζει με λαντζες.Στην φωτο βλεπουμε και τα εργα που γινοντουσαν τοτε για να γινει ο αγιος επιτελους λιμανι

fillipos ag k.jpg

Τελος ας δουμε και 2 φωτο απο το λιμανι του ευδηλου το 1956(το δευτερο της ικαριας που βρισκεται στην βορεια μερια του νησιου)
Ο ντοκος που δενει σημερα το καραβι δεν υπηρχε ακομα.Τα πλοια αποβιβαζαν με λαντζες.

eyd 1.jpg

Στην πρωτη φωτο βλεπουμε το λιμανι απο ανατολικα προς δυτικα.στα αριστερα της φωτο (δεν πολυφαινεται)ειναι η παραλια φλες,αμεσως μετα στο κολπακι η παραλια σπασματα και μετα ο τριτος κολπος με τα σπιτια τα πολλα ειναι το λιμανι.
Η παραλια σπασματα πλεον εχει μπαζωθει λογω των εργων για το νεο λιμανι.
Το σημερινο σημειο που δενουν τα πλοια ειναι οπως βλεπουμε την φωτο στα δεξια μετα το τελευταιο σπιτι σε εναν μακρυ ντοκο-κυμματοθραυστη

eyd 2.jpg

Στην δευτερη φωτο ειμαστε στα ανατολικα του λιμανιου.
Μπροστα στα σπιτια ακομα πιο παλια υπηρχε παραλια.
Στα αριστερα της φωτο εκει που ειναι ο βραχος γινετε το νεο λιμανι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Our friend sylver23
These photos are truly exceptional. For some reason I had not received a message they had arrived... Let me try to identify the ships
_________________
*φωτο 1*
1913 - 
Στην φωτο διακρινεται και ενα πλοιο..οι γνωστες ας δοκιμασουν
This is the *Eryssos* of _Destounes-Yannoulatos Lines
________________
_ *φωτο 2* 
1913-Ενα ακομα αγνωστο καραβι εξω απο το χωριο Θερμα Ικαριας με ροτα για Σαμο
No idea. Maybe another Destounes-Yannoulatos ship as they were the ones who took the Samos/Ikaria line after the liberation 
________________
*φωτο 3*
Τελος απο αγιο κηρυκο το φιλιππος αποβιβαζει με λαντζες.
Nice photo of _Philippos_. I had no idea she was doing Ikaria

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Two more pictures of _Therma Ikarias_ dedicated to silver 23
Ikaria 1952.jpgIkaria 1954.jpg

----------


## sylver23

ευχαριστ πολυ νικολα.εχω υποσχεθει οτι με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα παω ικαρια θα βρω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι (φωτογραφειο)πολλες φωτο με τα λιμανια μας και με τα πλοια που ερχοντουσαν στο νησι.

στις φωτο που εβαλες βλεπουμε στα θερμα το πολυ 10 σπιτια.
πλεον το χωριο εχει καμποσα σπιτια και ενω το τοπιο εχει παραμεινει το ιδιο ομορφο η αρχιτεκτονικη των σπιτιων μονο αρχιτεκτονικη δεν ειναι..τα περισσοτερα κτιρια ειναι 3οροφα και ακομψα σαν πολυκατοικιες της αθηνας.
παρολα αυτα παραμενει ενα γραφικο ψαροχωρι με πολυ κοσμο λογω των ιαματικων πηγων.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ευχαριστ πολυ νικολα.εχω υποσχεθει οτι με την πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα παω ικαρια θα βρω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο μαγαζι (φωτογραφειο)πολλες φωτο με τα λιμανια μας και με τα πλοια που ερχοντουσαν στο νησι.
> 
> στις φωτο που εβαλες βλεπουμε στα θερμα το πολυ 10 σπιτια.
> πλεον το χωριο εχει καμποσα σπιτια και ενω το τοπιο εχει παραμεινει το ιδιο ομορφο η αρχιτεκτονικη των σπιτιων μονο αρχιτεκτονικη δεν ειναι..τα περισσοτερα κτιρια ειναι 3οροφα και ακομψα σαν πολυκατοικιες της αθηνας.
> παρολα αυτα παραμενει ενα γραφικο ψαροχωρι με πολυ κοσμο λογω των ιαματικων πηγων.


Thanks. I have learned a lot about Ikaria while searching my postcard files for relevant items... Ikaria has changed a lot since I left greece in 1971!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

One more photo or card of *Therma Ikarias* from 1956. dedicated to _silver23

_Therma Ikarias 1956.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

in June 1998 _Kathimerini_ published an insert about Ikaria. Here is a rare photograph of _Aghios Kirykos_ before the pier was built.

Ag Kirykos1.jpg

And here is a photograph of _Armenistis_ in the late 1970s...

Armenistis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thema sxetiko me ta dromologia ploiwn sthn Ikaria sthn dekaetia 1950 parousias0hke edw http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...129#post211129

Thema sxetiko me ena "paraxeno" dromologio ploiou sta 1934 pou stamatouse akomh kai sto Karkinagri mporei na diavas0ei edw

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...918#post211918

----------


## sylver23

νικολα τα πλοια τοτε που πηγαιναν αγιο κηρυκο επιαναν και καρκιναγρι και μαγγανιτη πολλες φορες.Αμα δεις στον χαρτη που ειναι το καρκιναγρι θα καταλαβεις **δρομος δεν υπηρχε και ουτε υπαρχει ακομα που να το ενωνει με την νοτια μερια παρα μονο με την βορεια (το καρκιναγρι βρισκεται στην νοτια μερια)

Απο την βορεια μερια τωρα τα πλοια επιαναν οπως ειδαμε και αρμενιστη -ευδηλο και καποιες φορες και αγιο κηρυκο

Ενω απο την νοτια καρκιναγρι -μαγγανιτη -αγιο 

(αναφερομαι συγκεντρωτικα στα λιμανια με το καθε δρομολογιο να διαφερει και να αφηνει καποια λιμανια εκτος)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> νικολα τα πλοια τοτε που πηγαιναν αγιο κηρυκο επιαναν και καρκιναγρι και μαγγανιτη πολλες φορες.Αμα δεις στον χαρτι που ειναι το καρκιναγρι θα καταλαβεις **δρομος δεν υπηρχε και ουτε υπαρχει ακομα που να το ενωνει με την νοτια μερια παρα μονο με την βορεια (το καρκιναγρι βρισκεται στην νοτια μερια)
> 
> Απο την βορεια μερια τωρα τα πλοια επιαναν οπως ειδαμε και αρμενιστη -ευδηλο και καποιες φορες και αγιο κηρυκο
> 
> Ενω απο την νοτια καρκιναγρι -μαγγανιτη -αγιο 
> 
> (αναφερομαι συγκεντρωτικα στα λιμανια με το καθε δρομολογιο να διαφερει και να αφηνει καποια λιμανια εκτος)


Fysika xerw thn gewgrafia tou nhsiou sas kala. Kai palin, mou fanhke paraxeno oti megalo ploio stamatouse kai ekei

----------


## sylver23

Στο καρκιναγρι επιανε μεχρι και το σαμαινα.Δεν υπαρχει  λιμανι αλλα ενας ντοκος . ειναι ομως πολυ βαθια οποτε δεν υπηρχε προβλημα.

Φυσικα τα παλαιοτερα πλοια που δεν επερναν οχηματα δεν νομιζω να εδεναν καν αλλα η αποβιβαση γινονταν με λαντζες ενω το σαμαινα πχ εδενε κανονικοτατα και αποβιβαζε και οχηματα

Ο μαγγανιτης και ο αρμενιστης ας πουμε δεν εχουν λιμανι καθολου.Ουτε ντοκο.Εκει γινονταν αποβιαβαση μονο με λαντζες και  οταν ηρθαν τα πιο συγχρονα πλοια (εγ-ογ) δεν σταματουσαν φυσικα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αμα δεις στον χαρτι που ειναι το καρκιναγρι θα καταλαβεις **δρομος δεν υπηρχε και ουτε υπαρχει ακομα που να το ενωνει με την νοτια μερια παρα μονο με την βορεια (το καρκιναγρι βρισκεται στην νοτια μερια)


Βέβαια σήμερα υπάρχει ένας νέος φαρδύς δρόμος (άσφαλτος) που ενώνει το Καρκινάγρι με το υπόλοιπο νησί. Αυτός ο δρόμος κατευθύνεται προς τα νότια και σε κάποιο σημείο υπάρχει διχάλα όπου είτε συνεχίζεις προς το κάτω μέρος του νησιού, είτε στρίβεις δεξιά και βγαίνεις στις Ράχες μέσα από μια πολύ ωραία εσωτερική διαδρομή.  Και η παραθαλάσσια, όμως, διαδρομή (από το κάτω μέρος) είναι ωραία…  Από τότε που έγινε αυτός ο δρόμος (το 2005 πάντως υπήρχε) το Καρκινάγρι έχει γίνει πολύ «της μόδας» και μαζεύει πολύ κόσμο, ακόμα και celebrities…

----------


## sylver23

αυτος ο δρομος ομως ειναι χωματοδρομος αντρεα και σε πολλα σημεια ασχημος...περα απο καρκιναγρι εως καλαμο (2-3 χλμ )που ειναι ασφαλτο.Βεβαια απο περυσι εχει αρχισει η διαπλατυνση του δρομου.Και αυτου που παει παραθαλασσια προς να αλλα και του ορεινου προς ραχες μεσω λαγκαδας.

Για την ιστορια και μονο το τελευταιο πλοιο που επιασε καρκιναγρι ηταν το κορσικα εξπρες 3 σε δοκιμαστικο διοτι η καλλιστη ειχε βλεψεις να πιανει και εκει ...αλλα διχως κυματοθραυστη στο καρκιναγρι που ειναι νοτιοδυτικα και το επιρεαζει και ο βοριας με κατι γερα αεριδια δεν δενει πλοιο ουτε στα ονειρα μας (ουτε αν εχει ενα 5αρακι )

----------


## naftopoulo

Σας παραθετω και εγω καποιες φωτογραφιες....

Εδω το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ η το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ του ΤΥΠΑΛΔΟΥ εξω απο τον Αρμενιστη...

Nov14~17h.jpg

----------


## naftopoulo

Και το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ L στο λιμανι του Αγ. Κηρυκου επι χουντας...

μιμικα λ.JPG

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και τον Εύδηλο σε 2 φωτογραφίες κοντινών εποχών

*1912*

Εύδηλος 1912.jpg
Εύδηλος 1912 resize.jpg


*1925* 
Στην φώτο βλέπουμε και ένα ιδιαίτερα μεγάλο καϊκι.
Στην φώτο του 1912 (την μεγάλη) έχω σημειώσει με ενα γκρι κύκλο το σημείο του καρνάγιου

Εύδηλος 1925.jpg
Εύδηλος 1925 resize.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Μια φωτογραφία απο το Αρχείο του Χρήστου Μαλαχία στον Αγιο Κήρυκο με πολλά πλοία 
Διακρίνω στα δεξιά 2 πλοία.Το πρώτο λογικά πρέπει να είναι επιβατικό (διακρίνω στρογγυλο φουγάρο) και το δεύτερο μάλλον πολεμικό.
Στα αριστερά τώρα είναι 2 πλοία πολεμικά.
Απο ότι βλέπεται οι αποβάθρες είναι γεμάτες κόσμο καθώς και ένα καϊκι και όλα τα πλοιάρια έχουν στον ιστό τους την Ελληνική σημαία.
Σύμφωνα με αυτά που βλέπετε θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για την χρονολογία.
Μήπως είναι στην απελευθέρωση??Γιατί 3 πολεμικά και σημαίες παντού δεν δικαιολογούνται με μια απλή γιορτή.

Αγιος Κήρυκος λιμάνι 2.jpg

Αγιος Κήρυκος λιμάνι 2 resize.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια φωτογραφία απο το Αρχείο του Χρήστου Μαλαχία στον Αγιο Κήρυκο με πολλά πλοία 
> Διακρίνω στα δεξιά 2 πλοία.Το πρώτο λογικά πρέπει να είναι επιβατικό (διακρίνω στρογγυλο φουγάρο) και το δεύτερο μάλλον πολεμικό.
> Στα αριστερά τώρα είναι 2 πλοία πολεμικά.
> Απο ότι βλέπεται οι αποβάθρες είναι γεμάτες κόσμο καθώς και ένα καϊκι και όλα τα πλοιάρια έχουν στον ιστό τους την Ελληνική σημαία.
> Σύμφωνα με αυτά που βλέπετε θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για την χρονολογία.
> Μήπως είναι στην απελευθέρωση??Γιατί 3 πολεμικά και σημαίες παντού δεν δικαιολογούνται με μια απλή γιορτή.
> 
> Αγιος Κήρυκος λιμάνι 2.jpg
> 
> Αγιος Κήρυκος λιμάνι 2 resize.jpg


Ωραιοτατες και εξαιρετικα ιστορικες οι φωτογραφιες σου φιλε silver23!!! Ευγε!

Η φωτογραφια εδω ειναι απο την ημερα της απελευθερωσεως της Ικαριας στις 17 Ιουλιου 1912.

Σου συνιστω επισης να κοιταξεις αυτη την ιστοσελιδαhttp://www.nikaria.gr/index.php?pageid=65 που εχει μερικες παλιες φωτογραφιες του νησιου

----------


## sylver23

Σε ευχαριστώ Νικόλα!!
Την σελίδα με τις φώτο την γνωρίζω (είμαι και μέλος του φόρουμ του nikaria εδω και 3 χρόνια)

----------


## sylver23

Αρμενιστής Ικαρίας 1971

Αρμενιστής1971.jpg

Αρμενιστής1971 resize.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αιγαιον και το Σαμαινα στον Αγ.Κηρυκο της Ικαριας σε μια πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ_ 
DSCN2588.jpg 
_Καρτποσταλ Σταμουλος_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Two more pictures of _Therma Ikarias_ dedicated to silver 23
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30988Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30989


Και αλλη μια απο τα Θερμα... για τον φιλο _silver 23_

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Ikaria 1950s.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγιος Κηρυκος το 1930!

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Aghios Khrykos 1930s.JPG

----------


## idrohoos

ΑΓΙΟ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ 1962.jpg 
H παραλία τού αγίου κηρύκου καί τό ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ με τις βάρκες.cardpostal πιθανον του '62 οπως έμαθα.

----------


## idrohoos

AΓΙΟΣ  ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ 1955  - AIΓΑ&#92.jpg 
Η αποβάθρα τού ΑΓΙΟΥ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΥ τό 1955 όπως γράφει η καρτποστάλ.Τό καράβι είναι τό ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ.

----------


## sylver23

Την ίδια φωτογραφία την έχω και εγώ αλλά αναφέρει οτι το πλοίο είναι το Δέσποινα (1955 )

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δεν ειναι το Δεσποινα ειναι το Αιγαιον οταν εκανε το δρομολογιο απο Πειραια για Τηνο-Αγιο Κηρυκο - Λερο-Καλυμνο - Κω - Ροδο_

_Ελευθερια.jpg_
*Ελευθερια Τεταρτη 23 Ιουλιου 1952*

----------


## idrohoos

Αγιος κήρυκος..jpg 

Αγιος κήρυκος ,η φωτο είναι γύρω στό 1950 .Τό καράβι είναι τό ΤΕΤΗ τού Σιγάλα.Τόν οκτώβριο τού '54 πουλήθηκε στούς Τυπάλδους καί το '56 μετασκευάστηκε καί ονομάστηκε ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι οι τρείς φωτογραφίες των ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ- ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ - ΤΕΤΗ είναι εξαιρετικές, αλλά αυτή του ΤΕΤΗ είναι πραγματικά ολοζώντανη!
Θερμά ευχαριστούμε φίλε idrohoos.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο καρτ ποσταλ απο τον Αγιο Κηρυκο

Agios Khrykos.jpgAgios Khrykos2.jpg

www.delcampe.net

----------


## idrohoos

Ο Αγιος κήρυκος αρχές δεκαετιας ΄50 μέ τό ΗΛΙΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ.


ΑΓΙΟΣ ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Υπεροχη ειλικρινα και ειδικα γιατι δειχνει το επιβλητικο βουνο απο πισω. Χαρακτηριστικο της Ικαριας αυτη η αγριαδα...

----------


## sylver23

Αθέρας με υψηλότερο υψόμετρο στα 1043 μέτρα!

Που  θα  πάμε  *σ*υμπεθέρα  στον  γιαλό  για  στον  αθέρα,
 στο  γιαλό  *θ*ε  να  βραχούμε  στο  βουνό  *θ*ε  να  χαθούμε.
 ------ Πέρα  στον  πλατύ  αθέρα  έχασα  μια  μπουζουνιέρα,
 φύσ’  αγέρα  φύσ’  αγέρα  για  να  βρω  τη  μπουζουνιέρα.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlhTO-s7u3g

----------


## idrohoos

Σάμαινα καί Αιγαίον τό ΄82 ή ΄83.Καρτποστάλ Κ.Σταμουλος.

ΑΓ.ΚΗΡΥΚΟΣ.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

Ο Αγιος κήρυκος  περίπου πρίν 45-50 χρόνια
καί τό Κολοκοτρώνης.

ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο θεμα  http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el  βρισκουμε παλιες φωτογραφιες του Αγιου Κηρυκου  http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el

Μηπως ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιαριο που καθελκυεται;
Ικαρια.jpg

----------


## idrohoos

> Στο θεμα  http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el  βρισκουμε παλιες φωτογραφιες του Αγιου Κηρυκου  http://www.naftotopos.gr/index.php?o...id=576&lang=el
> 
> Μηπως ξερει κανεις ποιο ειναι αυτο το πλοιαριο που καθελκυεται;
> Ικαρια.jpg


Κύριε Πέππα αυτή η φωτογραφία δέν είναι τής Ικαρίας,η δεύτερη είναι ο Εύδηλος 80-90 χρόνια πρίν ίσως καί περισσότερα,η τρίτη είναι ο Αγιος κήρυκος.Ανεβάζω καί 'γω μία τού Ευδήλου περίπου 60 ετών καί μία τού Αρμενιστή αρκετά παλαιότερη,100 ετών ίσως.

ΕΥΔΗΛΟΣ--.jpg Armenistis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κύριε Πέππα αυτή η φωτογραφία δέν είναι τής Ικαρίας,η δεύτερη είναι ο Εύδηλος 80-90 χρόνια πρίν ίσως καί περισσότερα,η τρίτη είναι ο Αγιος κήρυκος.Ανεβάζω καί 'γω μία τού Ευδήλου περίπου 60 ετών καί μία τού Αρμενιστή αρκετά παλαιότερη,100 ετών ίσως.


Ευχαριστω για την διόρθωση

----------


## sylver23

H φωτογραφία που ανεβάσατε κύριε Πέππα πρέπει να είναι από το καρνάγιο της Καβάλας (πίσω από τις καμάρες, όπως φεύγεις για Ξάνθη από την παλαιά εθνική)

----------


## idrohoos

Tό Σάμαινα καί τό Αιγαίον στόν Αγιο Κήρυκο τόν μάϊο τού 1978.


ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ-ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ Μ&#91.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Two more pictures of _Therma Ikarias_ dedicated to silver 23
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30988
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 30989


Και εδω Θερμα το 1964 (απο Ρωσσικη ιστοσελιδα).

0_186605_aaf6f1ef_XXXL.jpg

----------

